# Dont forget to give blood



## Illtemper (Aug 16, 2012)

Thought i'd let you guys know i went and gave blood yesterday. This is something that is recommend you do every 3 months. It helps to keep your RBC from creeping into the danger zone.  

Give Blood and keep yourself healthy!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 16, 2012)

Just did a couple weeks back and then did a full panel!


----------



## amore169 (Aug 16, 2012)

I been donating double blood red cells every 3 months for like 3 years cause of my TRT but this past two weekends they rejected me cause of low iron, on the first place my hemoglobin used to get a little high (19-20), that's why my Doctor told me to start donating blood, but this has me worried, i need to talk to my Doctor about this.


----------



## Hurt (Aug 16, 2012)

Donated the day before yesterday.  Hemoglobin was up to 18 and BP was getting a little high for me...now I feel great!  They were kissing my ass too because I'm O- haha.


----------



## DF (Aug 16, 2012)

I donate every 2 months.  My BP can get up there on just my trt dose.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 16, 2012)

I donate at least once a month while on cycle, every 2 months while off.


----------



## Hurt (Aug 16, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I donate at least once a month while on cycle, every 2 months while off.



How do you donate once a month? Do you go to different blood centers?  Where I donate they make me wait a certain amount of time before I'm allowed to donate again...


----------



## DF (Aug 16, 2012)

Yea, they make me wait 60 days.  That is thru the Red Cross.


----------



## juuced (Aug 16, 2012)

O- here as well.  They love me 2

when my 60 day wait is over they start calling me asking me to come in.


----------



## DF (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol, same here.  It's pretty cool.  They send a news letter telling where all the donation sites are for the month.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 16, 2012)

o- here too. need to give, went there but it was day 59 so i have to go back.


----------



## Get Some (Aug 16, 2012)

if you guys are on TRT dose (most of you anyway) donating just once or twice a year woudl suffice. It's when you start using things like dbol and EQ. EQ is notorious for raising RBC count to dangerously high levels.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, with 100mg every week that is fine. Some of us have a script for 300mgs a week lol. Mine goes up decently, plus I get to save 3 lives for each donation. I am kind of a hero.....


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 17, 2012)

Guess I'm one of the lucky ones... My hemoglobin level always creeps up there in the danger zone if I don't donate.  I should do a few double red donation to bring it down and then Just maintain but even when I called red cross to try to schedule one, the only drive doing it was on the far west side of Chicago and I aints gonna b gone down ther anytime soon! Ya her me!! 

I do have have a bad habit of waiting to long to go, 59 days goes by fast and I hate that fucking harpoon needle! So really never look forward to going, but I do feel great afterwards. Plus helping to increase the superhuman population is a plus. Lol!


----------



## 69nites (Aug 17, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> Guess I'm one of the lucky ones... My hemoglobin level always creeps up there in the danger zone if I don't donate.  I should do a few double red donation to bring it down and then Just maintain but even when I called red cross to try to schedule one, the only drive doing it was on the far west side of Chicago and I aints gonna b gone down ther anytime soon! Ya her me!!
> 
> I do have have a bad habit of waiting to long to go, 59 days goes by fast and I hate that fucking harpoon needle! So really never look forward to going, but I do feel great afterwards. Plus helping to increase the superhuman population is a plus. Lol!



Lots of nice ass over there. Too bad no one knows how to drive.


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 17, 2012)

69nites said:


> Lots of nice ass over there. Too bad no one knows how to drive.



LOL! NOT ON THE WEST SIDE! You must be thinking downtown, I'm talking about the hood... 
Every morning I turn on the news and they always report someone got shot and killed by gang crossfire.. 
No thanks, I know to stay my white ass out of there!


----------



## 69nites (Aug 17, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> LOL! NOT ON THE WEST SIDE! You must be thinking downtown, I'm talking about the hood...
> Every morning I turn on the news and they always report someone got shot and killed by gang crossfire..
> No thanks, I know to stay my white ass out of there!


Lol. The thing unique about Chicago is that all of our worst neighborhoods are within a couple miles of the nicest ones. 

I'm a southside Guy myself.


----------



## musclebuilder (Sep 2, 2012)

At first i was scared about donating blood.but when my nearest one became sick and i gave him blood,from then,i am feeling happy by donating blood.and from then i am giving blood after every 3 months.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

I give blood every 3 months.  Next time will be later this month after my vacation.  They always need donors.


----------



## curls (Sep 8, 2012)

About how much do your hematocrit levels drop after donating blood?


----------



## ccpro (Sep 8, 2012)

amore169 said:


> I been donating double blood red cells every 3 months for like 3 years cause of my TRT but this past two weekends they rejected me cause of low iron, on the first place my hemoglobin used to get a little high (19-20), that's why my Doctor told me to start donating blood, but this has me worried, i need to talk to my Doctor about this.



Me too, but doc said I wan borderline on bp and told me to lose some weight.  Will iron pills drop it enough.  I'm "o" pos. , I think it's the most in demand and don't mind donating.


----------

